

Man arrested at Large Hadron Collider claims he's from the future - RyanMcGreal
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gadgets/man-arrested-at-large-hadron-collider-claims-hes-from-the-future-49305387/

======
bediger
But seriously, folks...

What characteristics of someone appearing like this would make him or her (or
it or them) believeable? How could you "prove" you actually arrived from The
Future?

A sort of corollary: what characteristics would some artifact have to exhibit
to allow one to consider it "alien", the product of a non-human intelligence?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I was thinking about this when I read the article. I found myself thinking
that you'd have to present convincing evidence that you were from the future
in such a way that you didn't change history - but then I realized that the
whole purpose of the time travel would be to change history, so maybe that
wouldn't be a limiting condition.

Maybe the time traveler could present a working ray gun?

------
mmcconnell1618
Let's asking him about the paradox that if the LHC destroys the world, how can
he come back to prevent it?

------
pasbesoin
> 1 April 2010

